# Right rear turn signal malfunction -2010 335d



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:
Because I'm traveling & it's a bit of a safety hazard not having your right turn signal operative while on the interstate, I decided to get it repaired while traveling. I took the car into West German BMW in Fort Washington Pa. They took the car without an appointment. This time the error message was on the dash and came up on the computer when it read the fob. They replaced the right (only) rear tail light assembly and had me out the door in an hour. I was really appreciative that they took my car in and expedited the repair, so I opted not to discuss getting the left one replaced.

I'm happy to have it repaired as the rapid blink and warning chime was really distracting and annoying.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Well in the mean time, you can try opening your window and sticking your arm out. I know it's oldschool.  but it might save you a ticket. Well, untless you extend your middle finger, then you will def get a ticket. :flipoff:


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

boooomer said:


> Why do they have to replace both sides? Is it written somewhere?


 I suspect its because they are assumed to be from the same defective manuf run.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rulonger (Sep 16, 2014)

Just took my 2010 335d in for the same issue - "Right rear turn signal malfunction". After stating specifically that the CPO does not cover lights, the SM told me that it was not the bulb. He explained that the entire light unit needed to be replaced - quote for replacement including part, labor and tax was $450.

Needless to say, I could not swallow that price for a tail light.

I am uncertain how to proceed. Is there a DIY fix?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

rulonger said:


> Just took my 2010 335d in for the same issue - "Right rear turn signal malfunction". After stating specifically that the CPO does not cover lights, the SM told me that it was not the bulb. He explained that the entire light unit needed to be replaced - quote for replacement including part, labor and tax was $450.
> 
> Needless to say, I could not swallow that price for a tail light.
> 
> ...


wait so you have CPO or not? Considering that he even said it isnt a failed bulb, seems like it oughta be covered under warranty. Try going to another dealer


----------



## rulonger (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes, mine is a CPO - coverage through the end of 2015. I am giving him a chance to make it right as he did say that he would request that it be covered. If he cannot make it happen, I will try another dealer as you suggest.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

rulonger said:


> Just took my 2010 335d in for the same issue - "Right rear turn signal malfunction". After stating specifically that the CPO does not cover lights, the SM told me that it was not the bulb. He explained that the entire light unit needed to be replaced - quote for replacement including part, labor and tax was $450.
> 
> Needless to say, I could not swallow that price for a tail light.
> 
> ...


There is a service bulletin for a production run of lights. Here is an excerpt from another thread:



> History Overview:
> Service bulletin:
> "SUBJECT
> LEDs in Rear Lamp Inoperative
> ...


I do not know the bulletin number but this is a defect from factory so should be warranted. Of note, this is a safety issue and you can complain to NHTSA.

There is a fix but it aint easy.
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=769428


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

found it: Service Bulletin No.: SI-B-63-06-10 
Component(s): EXTERIOR LIGHTING NHTSA ID Number: 10034186

can't find the PDF, ask your SA for a copy of it to prove its not covered. (if it comes back denied)


----------



## rulonger (Sep 16, 2014)

taibanl said:


> found it: Service Bulletin No.: SI-B-63-06-10
> Component(s): EXTERIOR LIGHTING NHTSA ID Number: 10034186
> 
> can't find the PDF, ask your SA for a copy of it to prove its not covered. (if it comes back denied)


Thanks for this info - should come in handy.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Hoooper said:


> wait so you have CPO or not? Considering that he even said it isnt a failed bulb, seems like it oughta be covered under warranty. Try going to another dealer


I agree - I think it should be covered too as it's a problem with the assembly not with the bulbs.
Bulbs aren't covered in extended warranties as they're considered wear & tear. But This isn't wear and tear.

I would insist on this going to BMW for resolution. If the SM won't do it find another dealer. They should be advocates for their customers when dealing with BMW on issues like this.

Even if BMW denies coverage, they might do it on goodwill. I had a wheel sensor go bad 7 months out of warranty - I insisted (friendly but firmly) that the SA take it to BMW when told that it would cost me over $500. He did & without too much fuss BMW covered over 95% of the repair under it's unadvertised goodwill policy.

The latest Consumer Reports just did an article on auto MFG's unadvertised Goodwill Policies. CR advised owners to always start with the dealer on issues like this before going to an independent garage.

If your denied coverage on all counts then consider independent garage familiar with BMWs.


----------



## rulonger (Sep 16, 2014)

SM just called me with some great news. The dealership will be replacing both the left and right tail light assemblies. The replacement will be covered by BMW and all that I will have to pay is the CPO fee.

Thanks for all you guys for your input.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah the dealer is the best advocate for you in this kind of situation. Finding a dealer/service manager that understands that can be another story. I had this same failure replaced out of warranty by my dealer (I guess goodwill?) at the same time that they goodwilled my sunroof that blew out on the freeway.


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Sep 11, 2014)

FYI anyone who is out of warranty, I replaced mine with a TYC replica for $78, delivered. Appearance and function are 99% identical; fit is 98%.


----------



## aem81485 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello Everyone!

I am new to Bimmerfest and than you for allowing me to participate.

I own a 2010 328I. My rear right turn signal is not working. I replaced both bulbs today and the issue continues. Getting a fast blinking signal, not the same as left side. A

Please, all help , suggestion will be helpful and appreciated


----------



## mrscross (Jan 9, 2017)

*still looking for DIY instructions: replace rear turn signal bulb*

Lots of discussion about warranty issues in this thread but several people, and now me, are asking the question of HOW to DIY? How do I replace the right rear turn signal bulb? Why should I have to take it to a dealer and pay $$$$$ for the cost of replacing a bulb? I'd like step by step instructions on how to change the bulb myself.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

mrscross said:


> Lots of discussion about warranty issues in this thread but several people, and now me, are asking the question of HOW to DIY? How do I replace the right rear turn signal bulb? Why should I have to take it to a dealer and pay $$$$$ for the cost of replacing a bulb? I'd like step by step instructions on how to change the bulb myself.


Unfortunately, the rear turn signals are LED and a part of the tail light housing, so you need to replace the whole right rear tail light (2010 335d part # is 63217289430, you should verify which part you need). I believe it comes with the seal, but you can ask.

Installation

The only bulbs you can replace are the brake and backup lamps. Instruction for those are in your owner's manual starting page 226


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Mine failed. I replaced with this one.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EUVYPV0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It is a prefect fit. I could tell any difference from OEM except for the price


----------



## digitaldav (Dec 3, 2010)

If you have soldering skills you can repair the LED's. I repaired mine a few months back. The problem is poor solder on PC board. If you search repair bmw led turn signal you will find a detailed DIY.

http://www.bimmerforums.co.uk/forum...-led-type-fitted-2008-lci-t115027/index2.html


----------

